# My Uncle Jack



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2006)

This is the story of a US Marine, veteran of the Pacific Island hopping campaign. He survived WWII after being involved in numerous island invasions, only to be murdered in his own home. This is my Uncle Jack Hale, and this is the story.



> The Moonwalk Killer - The death of Jack Hale
> 
> The Moonwalk Killer
> 
> ...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow!! Sounds like the makings of a murder mystery movie!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2006)

I know. The sad part is that it will probably never be definitively solved.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Shame that it possibably won't ever be solved, very moving story all the same. Not surprised the family (mainly the children) are still traumatised.


----------



## trackend (Jan 28, 2006)

Good post Eric, although not a very nice story.
I'm afraid having been a war vet is no protection against an untimely death, a work colleges relative was knocked down and killed by a tram in London on VE day while on leave, the poor sod.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow!! Thanks for the post Eric.


----------



## ccurzon (Jul 21, 2009)

Well it's the 40th anniversary of the moon walk and of Jack Hale's death. I was only 8 at the time. My family lived on Halgar, at the top of Ocotillo a few blocks up from Estellita. Too far to know that anything was wrong, but I remember a policeman coming by the house some time later canvassing the neighborhood looking for leads. I knew John from elementary school, and went over to his house on at least one occasion. I would be very surprised if he remembered me, but I have thought often of that terrible event in conjunction with the moon walk (which is why Googled it tonight). My condolences go to the family, and my prayers for them as well.


----------



## seesul (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! No wonder Neil Amstong´s name means something else for the family!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing post. Its sad that a defining moment for man is different for a family.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2009)

Unfortunately for our family, a day of triumph for the US and for NASA is a day of tragedy for the family. Thanks for the thoughts, ccurzon. I met Jack only once, not long before he was killed when we visited from Ohio. I was three when it happened, my father had awoken me to see this on television (my father often set us in front of the TV or took us to see something he thought would be historic). I remember the phone call and the profound sadness in the house afterward.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the story.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the story. It was very interesting.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for Sharing, EG.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Eric. 
I almost can't process what happened and I am unable to find the words I want to convey.


Wheels


----------

